# AFOSI (Air Force Office of Special Investigations)



## Deleted member 10816 (Apr 12, 2017)

I realize that the Air Force's investigative unit is not technically considered "special operations," but their mission set and purpose is very unique to the service. There is limited information available (probably for good reason), with the AF webpage, this article, and various Reddit threads providing the majority of info. While the first two sources are credible, information found on Reddit can be... hit or miss. Regardless, I created this thread with the goal of collecting additional, maybe even first hand, knowledge pertaining to this unit. Anything is appreciated! 

+ Has anyone had any experiences or worked with AFOSI personnel? This can include training while at FLETC, deployment, on-base, etc.

+ Are there any active members on this forum that are current/former AFOSI agents?

If there are...

+ Do Special Investigation Officers serve in the traditional leadership role, such as a conventional wing commanders? Or are all agents (enlisted and officer) equal in "rank?" The designation of "agent" is quite confusing in regards to chain of command and pay scale.

+ Do you see yourself as more of a LE officer than a military officer/airman? Likewise, how does your command primarily view/regard you, LE or mil? 

+ How are your hours? (Conflicting sources: some claim 12-18 hour work days, 7 days a week, while others say 9-5.) 

+ If you retired from OSI, did you continue your career in LE? Federal, state, or local? Do you believe your AF experience prepared you for success in these fields?

I'll add more questions if this thread is successful. 

*Bonus: informative video that summarizes the unit's capabilities and mission.


----------

